# Red White & Blue



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Cockerel...........


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Cockerel...........


Can't see ur pics


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Might need to change your settings. I can see pics just fine.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I can see them... Love the red in there, it's almost orange.


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

He's a handsome boy...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ohhh he's gorgeous!!! What's his name Cogburn?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

No name......


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh! It's similar to one of my cockerel. It's a cross of maransXblack orpington.But it's a little chubbier  Lol


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

name him Freedom


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I like Freedom too! Jen


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic coulouring.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Rob.. Freedom it is.. Ladies !


----------

